
Worth watching before it’s gone: A collection of every Apple television ad ever - ctruman
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/11/27/worth-watching-before-its-gone-a-collection-of-every-apple-television-ad-ever/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Worth%20watching%20before%20it%E2%80%99s%20gone%3A%20A%20collection%20of%20every%20Apple%20television%20ad%20ever&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
ctruman
Never seen the ad introducing the iPhone for the first time. Pretty surreal.

